# Building Sides for Flatbed Trailer



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I bought a used 18 FT 8000lb Flatbed trailer and want to build some two foot high wood side panels for it out of 2x4's and 3/4 inch plywood.

Does anyone know if there is some sort of "rule" regarding how far the 2x4 needs to go through the stake pockets?

I'm also looking for interesting hardware to hold the side panels together. I don't really like the ones that Northern Tool has and am wondering if anyone has done or used something they feel is "cool".

Here's what Northern Tool offers:


----------



## cj7

I like this thread. I was just thinking about building sides for my trailer too!

Hope we get to see some pictures.


----------



## bczoom

PB,

Those things you pictured do work well.

As for the depth, I run mine to the bottom of the steel frame of the trailer.  If your pockets have play in them with the 2x4 installed, it's a good idea to put a screw in the 2x4 just below the pocket to keep it from bouncing upwards.

My sides are 2x4 verticals and a couple (2 or 3, I forgot) 2x6's for the horizontals with a gap between them.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

BC

It sounds like you rarely remove the sides from your trailer.

I'm not sure I need to remove mine very often but thought it would be a good idea to keep it as an option.

Hopefully others have some ideas.

Thanks,

PB


----------



## Glenn9643

A couple of years ago I needed to build sideplanks for my 16' trailer to increase my load volume (hauling gin trash from cotton gin for composting).
I bought 4x8 sheets of 1/4" plywood and ripped to 2x8.  Verticals were 2x4 pine.  Horizonals at the top 2x4.  Screws through the plywood into the pine.  
I used 4" hinges  for the corners, the type that you can knock out the pin easily, and replaced the pins with a large nail so I could remove it without tools.  The hinges also work to hold the tailgate in place.  
Do you really need 3/4" plywood for the sides?  They'll be awfully heavy when you need to remove them.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Glenn9643 said:
			
		

> I used 4" hinges for the corners, the type that you can knock out the pin easily, and replaced the pins with a large nail so I could remove it without tools. The hinges also work to hold the tailgate in place.
> Do you really need 3/4" plywood for the sides? They'll be awfully heavy when you need to remove them.


 
Good Idea on the hinges.  You could even make a long narrow cotter pin if worried about the nail getting bumped out.

I already had the plywood lying around as left over from another project so I thought I'd make the side's nice and stout. Yes, it's overkill but I can't think of any other use for them at the moment.


----------



## Dargo

If you have any 4X8 sheets of 1/2" steel laying around, you can cut them in half and get one side pretty well covered 2' high.  Use some 4" channel that has 2" legs to drop through the side pockets.  Three sheets of 4X8 1/2" mild steel plate and a 20' piece of 4" channel ought to do it.  You see, this way you won't have to worry about the sides rotting or bowing if you get a load of gravel.  

Now, you'll add about 2100 pounds of weight to your trailer (give or take a pound or two - a 4X8 sheet should weigh 653 lbs, but I've seen them vary), but look at how strong the sides will be.  No need to worry about the just bouncing out of the side pockets either.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Dargo said:
			
		

> Now, you'll add about 2100 pounds of weight to your trailer (give or take a pound or two - a 4X8 sheet should weigh 653 lbs, but I've seen them vary), but look at how strong the sides will be.


 
Hmm . . . now that might be a "cool" suggestion.  However, I think I still have to send you to the corner for that.  

Don't forget your dunce hat!


----------



## Dargo

I used 1" steel plate for mine!  You do want it to be sturdy, don't you?  

Maybe you should get an idea from 'highbeam'.  He'd tell you to use 1/4" masonite with a 3/16" dowel rod in every other stake pocket.  Then he'd tell you that it would be fine for 16,000 pounds of gravel behind an S10 pickup.


----------

